# Recessive Red



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I have recently acquired a pair of recessive reds (they aren't paired up yet). I read a article that said something similar to this; mating two RR will get you 100% RR youngs but 50% will be mottle RR. Why does 50% of the youngs become mottle?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I think the mottling will depend on the particular strain/genetics of the birds you have. I had Russian tumblers years ago and RR worked as a simple recessive.....no mottling. In my current frillbacks I do get a lot of mottles/whitesides in the recessive reds but that apparently came in with our first almond cock. 
What breed of pigeon and are the mottles common in that breed? I am not 100% sure how the mottle is inherited.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> I think the mottling will depend on the particular strain/genetics of the birds you have. I had Russian tumblers years ago and RR worked as a simple recessive.....no mottling. In my current frillbacks I do get a lot of mottles/whitesides in the recessive reds but that apparently came in with our first almond cock.
> What breed of pigeon and are the mottles common in that breed? I am not 100% sure how the mottle is inherited.


Thanks for the reply Woodnative. These two are just normal homers, nothing special, no peds. The female is solid RR while the male has some blue bleeding through but not a lot. I have another RR female from a while back that has two white tail feathers and like 3-5 white feathers on her shield. And she also has blue bleeding through, the most bleeding of the my three RR.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I would doubt you would get heavy mottling in the offspring. I don't understand the mottling genes 100% but I believe if present (in combination with rec red) they show themselves. A double dose causes even more whitening. I certainly doubt they will show more white than the parents. The one parent may have a single dose of it causing the "rosewing", I doubt the other has any mottling gene. The blue bleeding through is common in RR homers....moreso than most show breeds where they select for "cleaner" rec reds for the show cage. Enjoy them!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Sharing some pictures of them..

Female


Male


Female with the white feathers


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice! Homers always have a look of intelligence and strength about them no matter what color! those two or so white feathers are almonst nothing......I would bet thier babies are all rec red or if the cock carries dilute maybe some recessive yellow hens too!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice birds. Did you get these from the Wisconsin Swap Meet?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

almondman said:


> Nice birds. Did you get these from the Wisconsin Swap Meet?


Thanks Dave. Yes, the top two. The spring swaps usually dont have as many pigeons compared to the fall swaps. A lot of chickens though, a lot haha.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

That first female has really nice recessive red color. I'm thinking she is also spread. The male isn't bad either. Put those two together and I'd be surprise if you got any mottling in the young. Could happen if mottling is recessive and both carry it. But I think you will get mostly very nicely colored reds with varying amounts of blue bleeding through on about half of them. Out of the nest, they should all look good. Any blue bleeding through or minor mottling won't show up until they moult.

Jim


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

loonecho said:


> That first female has really nice recessive red color. I'm thinking she is also spread. The male isn't bad either. Put those two together and I'd be surprise if you got any mottling in the young. Could happen if mottling is recessive and both carry it. But I think you will get mostly very nicely colored reds with varying amounts of blue bleeding through on about half of them. Out of the nest, they should all look good. Any blue bleeding through or minor mottling won't show up until they moult.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim for the kind words and advice.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Deep, rich color..


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Thanks Dave. Yes, the top two. The spring swaps usually dont have as many pigeons compared to the fall swaps. A lot of chickens though, a lot haha.


I have never attended a pigeon swap. Is there buying and selling that goes on as well as swapping? Do you have to pay something to put birds in the swap(an entry fee or booth fee)? Sounds like a good time.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Rod Hultquist said:


> I have never attended a pigeon swap. Is there buying and selling that goes on as well as swapping? Do you have to pay something to put birds in the swap(an entry fee or booth fee)? Sounds like a good time.


Umm, these show/swap may differ from each other. But the show/swap that I go to, you can sell, buy, show, and they also have auctions. Sellers pay the club (host) like $10 to sell their birds. For showing, I have no idea what they do for entry. And, a general enter fee but its only like $3 per person so its totally worth it IMO. If you ever get the chance to attend one, DO IT! Its a lot of fun and you get to meet great people too!


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Good deal. Thanks for the info.


----------

